# ISO low calorie rib recipe



## Trip (May 22, 2006)

Is there such a thing as a low calorie rib recipe? Have been looking and can't seem to find one. Any suggestions? I am doing weight watchers and DH is doing it with me, more to support me then out of need, but he's really missing his ribs so if I can find a way to make a low cal bunch then he'd be really relieved.


----------



## Dove (May 22, 2006)

Have you checked the Diet section in the grocery store for a bottle of low cal. or no sugar? 
Dove


----------

